# Night time calling



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Ive never went out at night and this weekend i am planning on going out, if weather holds up and i can hopefully get a calm clear night.

have any of you went out at night befor? Any luck? Tips? Tactics?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

As the full moon goes through its cycle it is going to rise later and later. It was full on the 24th. So if you go out this weekend you are going to have to go REAL late. You would have to look it up but I am guessing 3-4 in the morning to get your best light.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

o jeez.....thats awfull late idk if i wana go then haha


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

kevin.k said:


> o jeez.....thats awfull late idk if i wana go then haha


keven.k, when do you want to go? Not allowed to use lights in NoDak and you gotta be able to see, somehow.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah i wanted to go round midnight, ill just wait till the next full moon


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You're a young pup, suck it up and get out there at 3 AM. You can't waste your life away sleeping it off. :lol:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> You're a young pup, suck it up and get out there at 3 AM. You can't waste your life away sleeping it off. :lol:


 :lol: Nothing better to sober a fella up than a nice, brisk, breeze and some single digit temps.

I was a young pup once too. :lol: Hell, I still am... :lol:

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

what do you usually call at night, i dowbt i can call the land i call during the day i usually call crp and creeks, i dowbt i will be able to see them through the tall grass?


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

I like to hunt large sloughs in the dark. It is easier to see them and they always seem to be there. If you lay near the bank and you know which way they are coming from you will do well.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Well I went out this morning I started calling at 3:30 A.M, I called for 45 minutes and I got allot to respond in the distance 3-4 differnt groups.

So after about 45 minutes of calling I decided to go call a different spot and right as i got up and took a few steps one from behind me started a challenge howl ( I just did a challenge howl about 15 minutes before she howled). so I moved to a differnt position so I could get set up and be able to see her.

We howled back and forth for a little over an hour! Then i finally saw her for about 5 seconds and then she dissapeared behind the hill again. as i patiently waited she came out again and i was just steadying on her and then she just went behind the hill. I was'nt steady enough when she came out the second time.

But it was still well worth it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

How was the visibility? Good light conditions?


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

sounds like you at least had an exciting hunt better luck next time.. I am hoping to get out these next couple of weeks i will be hunting in granite falls mn... Anyone hunt around there??


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Is the full moon good enough light to hunt coyotes effectively because we cant use lights in sd either? What is your sequence of calling at night? Like what do u start off with and so on?


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Fallguy: the light was poor, it got very cloudy at around 4...i called on the ice and that seemed to work best, but now with all this snow im thinking im goingto go out again tommorow morning.

i start with howls they wernt responding to distress calls im thinking they arnt to hungry right now with all the guy piles laying around and as i drove in i saw 5 or 6 rabitts....


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

How do the regulations read on your night hunting? Does it just stipulate that you cannot use lights?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

ND regs state you cannot use lights and must hunt on foot with a predator call. So we need full moons and a nice snow cover to do it.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

the hunting with a light for coyotes and fox would be nice but it dosnt make sense to me why you can hunt raccoons with a light in nd. maybe we should call and pester our local legislaters about it


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> ND regs state you cannot use lights and must hunt on foot with a predator call. So we need full moons and a nice snow cover to do it.


Not necessarily; 





My cameraman and I were talking last night about potential spots to visit for a few days/nights of hunting. Is there much Government or BLM land in North Dakota? What about large-large private ranches? Never been there... but I bet night vision would be pretty productive in an areas.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jrbhunter

You might want to look into our laws. I am not sure about night vision. I was always under the assumption that we couldn't use them. Anyone know for sure? I am 80 percent certain we can't here in ND.


----------

